# Breeders a Responsible Breeder Deals With



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Apologies for the confusing subject title, but I am curious - would a responsible breeder ever purchase a dog from a irresponsible breeder to add to their breeding stock, and/or breed one of their dogs with a dog from an irresponsible breeder? Would the quality of the dog bought or of the stud be a good reason to support an irresponsible breeder? 

When I say "irresponsible breeder" I mean a breeder with dogs titled in conformation and Schutzhund, and may have the appearance of being reputable, but is actually well known in the German shepherd community as irresponsible and not reputable. 

On one hand, I guess the breeder would be adding dogs/lines into their breeding program that they find beneficial to the breed. On the other, the breeder will be supporting someone who's breeding and general ethics may be questionable. Thoughts on this would be appreciated. I am not trying to put any breeder down, as I know little about German shepherds and breeding in general. Just hoping to learn.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Wowwww..Though question, let's hear what the experts will tell.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My 2 cents,,tho I'm not a breeder,, I think it happens all the time.

The reasoning being, there are irresponsible breeders who may have NICE dogs, dogs that would be an asset to reproduce. 

I know of a few, one especially, who was totally irresponsible, her dogs were in pretty bad shape, however, the dogs themselves came from excellent backgrounds, produced nicely, so other breeders have bought them, got them back into good phsycial condition and use them in their breeding programs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If it has to do with paperwork, sometimes things are promised, and then there is a glitch after the fact. 
This is where the buyer should be researching everything they can before a purchase to ensure things are on the up and up. 
If more buyers did so, the breeder would have things properly in order so the pups would be easier to place, and their reputation would be worthy. 
No one has their arm twisted to buy from a certain breeder. 
Research is the best thing you can do to avoid problems down the road, and it usually costs nothing. 
This goes for breeders and potential puppy buyers alike.
I would think a breeder buying for their program would research every little thing, to ensure problems don't arise. 
Though when you are dealing with different countries, it may be more difficult.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think what can happen too is that a a breeder who has been a friend or had dealings with another breeder changes in someway, like does something unethical that sours the relationship and now puts them in the irresponsible category and breaks their friendship with the othre responsible breeder. Does that mean all previous dealings with the other responsible breeder/friend should be held against that responsible breeder? I don't think so. People change, for better or for worse...


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input on this. I was completely unsure of how to think of a case like this and wanted more knowledgeable opinions. I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. Whether they do or not, I do not know, but it does not make sense to deal with an irresponsible or unethical breeder if you are planning on using their animals in your breeding program. 

If someone is irresponsible with their animals, than how can I be sure that they will be responsible with whatever deal I make with them. If they will be unethical in one instance, than how do I know they have not been unethical in other instances? 

There are many dogs and many lines out there. If you have a reason to believe that someone is not honest or fair, than the only thing you really can do is refuse to do business with that person. And you can find what you are looking for from better sources. 

If someone is not ethical, how can you be certain that they are selling you what they claim to be? DNA? They do cancel litters and registrations through DNA. How would it be that if you bred a litter out of a dog purchased from this person, and it came out that they were caught, and now your dog's registration has been revoked. All your customers are not happy because their dog's registration is also revoked or in question. It is not worth it. 

All around, if someone is ignorant, irresponsible, or unethical, you would have to expect that ignorance, irresponsiblity or dishonesty to affect you. There are enough people out there doing a good job, that I would rather buy a dog I liked less from a person I trusted, than buying from someone I had no respect for.


----------

